# Does anyone keep their Betta in a Walstad tank?



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Just out of interest was wondering if a Walstad/Beaslebob type set up makes a good home for a Betta.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

It should be ok.You may need to add a heater but they dont really need water movement so the lack of a filter would be ok.Also the peat darkening the water will be very appreciated by mr.betta.

I _kinda_ have my mahachais like that.No filter,no heater(yet)and tons of plants,minus the peat.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Not planning on it at the moment, just curiosity, though I do have an empty 7 gallon.... I probably would use a heater. It seemed like it could work well for a Betta as Bettas love plants, don't like too much water movement etc. How about the water hardness? Walstad recommends that water hardness is kept high to prevent PH swings. Usually soft water is recommended for Bettas.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I myself dont worry about all that stuff.As long as its stable,everything should be good.

Seven gallons seems perfect what a lucky little fish he will be!


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I never worry about that stuff either but I had read it was really important for bettas to have soft water or they will get fin rot. I wasn't convinced that was true when I read it but didn't want to make a rookie mistake.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Nah,the thing that gives bettas finrot is poor husbandry.Ive kept and bred my fish in very high PH and very low PH and they are fine with either as long as its consistant.


----------



## Vic (Apr 19, 2011)

I've got my beta in a very heavily planted 10g & she seems to love it. My water is very hard and my ph is 8-8.2 
I tried the Beasle Bob method but the water kept getting a film on top I didn't like that, any suggestions?

Also, my little girl seems to love when I change the water, she will swim into the current from the hose. If she gets "washed out" of it she will swim right back around into it again. She does have the most personality of any of my fish I've ever seen! I really wanted to take her to work with me and put her in the 4 gallon I'm setting up there, but I couldn't see taking her out of the 10 gallon into a smaller one. Hmmm, maybe I should take the 10g to work!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Floating plants will help a little with the film.Many tanks with no movement will get that way.You can add an airstone to see if that helps.

I would rescue another betta for your tank at work,that way another little betta will have found a great home.


----------



## Vic (Apr 19, 2011)

That was my thought also! I feel so bad for them in the little cups.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

majerah1 said:


> Nah,the thing that gives bettas finrot is poor husbandry.Ive kept and bred my fish in very high PH and very low PH and they are fine with either as long as its consistant.


Thanks, that was my feeling, but good to have it confirmed.


----------

